# Can you watch Animal cops



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey I was just watching a little animal cops and ended up turning it because it makes me sick at the way animals are treated. I dont understand if you cant at least feed the animal at the least why not give him up or why get one in the first place. I know lots of people share my feelings thats not what this is about.. I can stand the images just not the fact that some one sits there and watches it happen . Can anybody watch this show or do you usually turn it because you can't watch? Share your feelings towards the show and or events towards the show if you wish. Thanks -Marcus


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I watch it when it is on. It surprises me that people can let animals go like that. Or that they can abuse animals they way they do. It is pretty disgusting. 

Hoarders that have animals, same thing, its horrifying. I think that it is even more horrifying that these people allow themselves to be seen on TV. 

Now shows like It's me or the dog, and Cesar, they are hard for me to watch because you have people who are like the craziest dog owners out there, and all I want to do is slap them upside the head and pound some common sense into them.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

watching animal cops is what made me start volunteering with rescues.

sometimes i can watch a whole episode...sometimes i have to turn it off...but everytime i cry cry cry...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I like to catch the end, to see the animals all better getting homes. But I can only watch so much of it before I get really upset and/or angry. :/ 
Like Roo, it got me into volunteering for a local rescue. I'm no longer a volunteer there because I work too much and am now too far from it, but the vet I work at does adopt out kittens and so that makes me feel a bit better about it


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> Now shows like It's me or the dog, and Cesar, they are hard for me to watch because you have people who are like the craziest dog owners out there, and all I want to do is slap them upside the head and pound some common sense into them.


 LOL :rofl: Thats exactky how i feel people are like in total denial about there dog not being a person.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> watching animal cops is what made me start volunteering with rescues.
> 
> sometimes i can watch a whole episode...sometimes i have to turn it off...but everytime i cry cry cry...


Its great that you got that much out of the show. I really try to catch people before they make that decision if i can but you know. After I witnessed a few things i decided tto get into the volunteer thing but i also work and have family and we are fairly young so I have alot happening on top of my own dogs who are as close to perfect without using a special collar, or treats i just use a ball on string.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I record it so I have something to watch, but Animal Cops enrages me for several reasons. Not only because of how people can treat animals, but how much they exaggerate everything. 

I'm pretty convinced that if they felt Ozzy, since they can feel his ribs and such, they would call him emaciated. It's one thing when their bones are all protruding from their bodies, but another when you can just FEEL them. 

Or one when they brought in a horse. Her teeth and hooves were terrible; she was 10 years old. They kept going on about how her teeth have never been floated and she'd probably never had her hooves done in her life. How could they assume that? Just to make it more emotional? It just bugs the crap out of me. 

And I can't even watch the Miami one. I want to feed Todd Hardwick to the animals he catches. He caught one alligator in a trap, but it drowned. And the way he talks just irks me. He catches alligators around their neck, and from my understanding, they should NEVER be brought in by their necks - just their snouts. 

But in general, Animal Cops bugs me, but it beats a lot of the other shows left to watch - ESPECIALLY on Animal Planet.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had so many moments, as an ACO, and a rescuer, that could have been on the AC show.
I think the only thing that bugs me is people get all emotional about it, and it's on there, but stuff like this happens _daily_ across America!
Just because it's there, in another state, on TV, doesn't mean your (generic) backyards are sterile or it's not happening here too (wherever you are).

We just did intake on an Aussie mix who's still got milk in her mammaries. 
Where the heck are her puppies!? She was at the shelter since Monday!
Makes one wonder


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I moved out here when I was ten, just starting the sixth grade. The way the schools were, Jefferson, Rock Creek and Dorset all had their own elementary schools, but then in seventh grade, the Jr./Sr. High was combined. Kids knew everyone by the time they reached six grade even though there were six of them. And I came from the city with my city accent but I went to a very small Christian school, so it was major culture shock, and I did not make friends in the sixth grade. 

But the seventh grade, kids from neighboring towns collected together, and new groups were formed more by interest, maybe class, maybe more by types. Anyhow, enough build up. I fell in with a couple of girls from a neighboring town, and I was a horse-crazy, eleven year old. My mother gave me six riding lessons for Christmas that year, and got me to four of them. It made me worse. I was drawing horses all the time and reading everything I could get my hands on.

So I fell in with two girls. One of them owned a horse, and she was actually talking to me. Well it was a pony. She actually asked me to spend the night at her place. I readily agreed.

She talked about her pony on the way home on the bus. I was so excited. We got to her house. It was a singlewide trailer, where she lived with her parents and two boys. Her mom started frying up some pork chops on the dirty stove covered with dirty dishes, just frying them in some oil. Ok. Her bedroom was tiny. It had a single bed and a mound of dirty clothes. The place seriously looked like hoarders. 

We went out to the barn, which was a shed. There was a poor old blind pony, shaggy and over grown in the coat. They hooves were curved up, like I have seen on animal cops, and there was barbed wire stuck on the pony's head. It made me ill. 

I did not know what to do. I knew we were not going to ride this poor pony. I had never heard of animal control. I wanted to go home. But I was supposed to spend the weekend. I stayed up all night on the floor in her room. The next morning I asked to call home, and my mother rescued me, with the excuse that I had a piano lesson. 

Later, the girl told me that she told me all the stuff about her horse because she thought I wouldn't be her friend otherwise. It was sad. An eleven or twelve year old kid is never responsible for the condition of an animal. Her parents should have been prosecuted. But I did not call anyone, I did not know that was an option. 

So I guess I have seen this sort of treatment to animals first hand. 

I agree that the show does exaggerate on occasion about an animal's condition. But more often or not, I think they should be seized. 

Sometimes, they try to save a critter that I think ought to be put out of its pain. When they try to save a critter from bad burns, and then say that it died two days later, I really get infuriated at the people trying to save the animal. If I bring you a beloved pet and beg you to do all you can to save it, then the vet should try. If there is no hope, they should say so and convince you to stop the animal's suffering. But if there is no owner, and the animal is in pain, then mercifully put the creature down, and don't make it undergo surgeries and a painful, lengthy recovery. Sometimes I think they try to save critters more for their glory than for the critter's best interest.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Sometimes I think they try to save critters more for their glory than for the critter's best interest.


Yeah. Exactly that. I was trying to say that but missed it


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> Sometimes I think they try to save critters more for their glory than for the critter's best interest.


Exactly. There was one episode where they brought in two Rottweilers; the male was very aggressive and attacked the ACO. The ACO insisted that the dog not be put down, but go out with a rescue for "rehabilitation". 

So, This guy went out to visit this Rott at the rescue, and the dog attacked him again. Again he insisted the dog go a trainer/behaviorist for rehab.

I'm screaming at the television at this point. PUT THE DOG DOWN. There are so many nice, friendly, happy, well-adjusted dogs out there that need homes. Resources are limited; why on Earth would you spend them on a dangerous dog that cannot be adopted out, while perfectly wonderful dogs are languishing on death row?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I used to watch it,but haven't in a while.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Freestep said:


> There are so many nice, friendly, happy, well-adjusted dogs out there that need homes. Resources are limited; why on Earth would you spend them on a dangerous dog that cannot be adopted out, while perfectly wonderful dogs are languishing on death row?


 
This is true,but alot of times dogs can show their true personality if they are just given a chance. The issue is that dogs who have these issues take up space that friendly dogs with no issues need. I didn't see this episode of AC that you are talking about,but it sounds like this dog may have needed to be put down if he couldnt' be helped. I have seen a lot of dogs who just needed the right person to help them. It's just the matter of the right person coming along.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't watch the show as I become extremely irritated and then rant to poor DH. I get so disgusted with the attitude of the officers on the show. I know they see horrible things all day, but that doesn't excuse them for being a **** to most people, even those that the call turns out to be wrong and all the animals are safe. You wouldn't accept the same attitude from a police officer. 

I also hate how everything becomes so overly dramatic for the show. Cat stuck in an abandoned house? Let's opine about the situation and act as if we are vying for an Oscar as we set traps outside the house. I know that the situation is bad and everyone agrees that animals shouldn't be abandoned like that, but if they get so overly emotional with every rescue they probably chose the wrong career path, as emotion clouds judgment. I feel that this emotion is for the camera and to drive home the point about how horrible the situation is for the viewer as it would be "boring" to see the people actually doing their jobs without the added drama. 

I also get very angry with the veterinarians on the show. I know that they want to save every animal, but I can't count the amount of times that they proceed with various treatments on an animal that clearly should be euthanized when it first arrives only to do so later. Sometimes it's more cruel to let the animal survive longer rather than putting it down. I saw one episode in which they were trying to save a cat that had been burned. The poor thing was almost totally burned with no fur and blistered skin, was in respiratory distress and screamed in pain. They did several flashbacks to the cat and the various procedures that they tried, only to have the episode conclude with the fact that the cat had to be euthanized due to its injuries. Then later in the episode, mention how they are in need of funds. Sometimes you can't save everyone and it is more cruel to try to be the hero rather than releasing the animal from its pain.

I love animals and would do almost anything for them. But this show gets me so angry that I have to turn it off. I know there are horrible things out there but this just strikes me as gratuitous.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I love watching, I have watched every episode up until they stopped taping in 2010 or early 2011? When they started to cancel the different Animal Cops shows. I wish they would put them back on the air, I know they kept one but I only saw one episode and haven't been able to catch it sense. It seems Animal Planet puts a lot of weird shows on in the regular time slots of Pit Boss, Animal Cops, etc. now. Each time I turn it on at night that is all I can seem to find. I love watching the slime balls getting caught and put in jail more so. I also love watching the happy endings and knowing there are people out there that are truly helping animals. I wish Florida would hire more animal cops that only deal with animal cruelty cases to cover the rest of Florida.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Just watching the promos for the show makes me upset. There has been times that I stop to watch parts of the episodes cause I was channel surfing and immediately regret it because I start tearing. Especially when I see how emaciated some of the animals are. I get angry too but I'll admit before I get to that stage I'm sniffling and crying. Than my boyfriend would rush to where I am and ask what is wrong and I'll point to the TV and he just rolls his eyes.

Yea, I don't have the stomach for it. I know stuff like that goes on but it doesn't help when I am just sitting there watching the show and feeling helpless (which is what they want you to feel). I know it drives awareness (and TV also hypes up certain situations) of various animal issues to the general public but still hard to see when I am just channeling surfing. 

I think I would be immediately angry and prone to take action if I stumbled across a situation like that in person.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Although I was angry with how they handled the Rottweilers, and how they handled that cat -- that was the one that really made me so angry, I was yelling at the screen, "put the poor thing down!", I do actually prefer the show than so much else that is on. 

I hated Pit Boss. I saw an episode of pit bulls and parolees and that was enough. Anything with an alligator or crocodile in it just doesn't do anything positive at all for me. They are ugly and I don't like them. They like to eat dog. I don't understand why anyone would want to relocate one. And playing around near them, is just plain stupid. And whale wars -- I don't even like the idea presented in the commercials for that. I guess a critter has to be warm and cuddly to get my sympathy. Even though it is anthropomorphizing and total fairy tales, I kind of liked meercat manner, and anything about big cats. But the dude teaching bears not to be afraid of humans, that guy should have been thrown in jail. Maybe he would be alive today. 

I think that a channel claiming to be the animal planet, should be more responsible with their programming. Showing people swimming with gators, or living with bears, is not very responsible. 

Groom all about it was nauseating, but also kind of funny. 

I am glad I did not ever watch the one they did about breeders/show dogs. Seeing a preview of that nearly made me toss my cookies.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I admire the officers for what they do but i could never do what they do. I'd either be crying all the time or, if I had a gun, I'd be shooting the ***holes who did this to the animals. I have to turn away a lot. The condition of the poor things really upsets me. I love the ending though if and when they find a better life.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

When I was pregnant I would watch about 8 hours a day of it lol. They always have marathons. I would watch all day and when my husband came home I would tell him all the things they did!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

selzer said:


> I do actually prefer the show than so much else that is on.


Agreed. I miss an older show about a vet's office; it had real animals with real procedures, and it showed everything. I bet it's too 'bloody' for TV now, but I learned so much as a kid watching that show. 

Turtle Man or whatever is just... ugh. All the hype, all the crap about 'finding bigfoot' or a show that barely addresses animals like Pit Boss; that belongs on TLC, not Animal Planet.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have seen it, i could have lived without seeing a lot of what they show. should be a national data base for offenders and should never be allowed to have another animal in their lifetime. think michael vicks.


----------



## Mzk10 (Aug 7, 2012)

selzer said:


> I agree that the show does exaggerate on occasion about an animal's condition.


These shows are about as real as Survivor. Seriously. It's A LOT of creative editing. I'm an Animal Control Officer. Yes, the events are real, the people are real, but most of the job is left on the cutting room floor. They may have to shoot 20-30 hours of film to get that one hour.

And yes, the officers on the show play it up for the camera. And they get stupid. My family won't let me watch the show because I yell at the TV.

Sorry if I ruined it for you!


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like the program. Usually justice is served and there is a happy ending. For. Me it is a more positive than negative show.


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

I do watch it when it's on, and I totally understand where you're coming from. It is sick the way some people treat animals, and in the extremely bad abuse cases, I get uncomfortable. I do get a satisfaction from the show, knowing that there are so many good people in the world, devoting their lives to save animals. I love watching happy endings, and seeing terrible people put behind bars.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

